# Maiden mare- tiny white spots on teats- how long?



## mellissa (17 July 2010)

Hello there,

After a very long emotional (!) pregnancy, my mare's hindquarters started slackening four weeks on monday, teats have dropped and her lady parts appear to be going a bit redder.   Her 'milk' is amber, and losing saltiness.  She had wax like droplets two weeks ago but they have not re appeared. 

She is a 13 yr maiden now at day 323, with awful odema under her stomach from girth to udder- this is pitting.  She is massive, and the foal movement last night was excessive- but mainly in the lower abdomen not up by her hip so i assume it has not turned?  She does not look as round, but all internet pics i see of the v shape are worse than she is.  Do maidens go that pointy?

This morning her teats look darker with loads of tiny white spots all over. Her bag reduced slightly after being out for the day- does this mean she is still far away?

Please help i am shattered!  I work full time and dont want to keep un necessarily going to yard a 2 am! 

In your experience, do maidens show the normal signs? 

Thank you x


----------



## Magicmadge (17 July 2010)

Ok, here goes, my mare last year was a maiden at 17. After a difficult unsettled pregnancy i thought she was going to foal around day 315 after finding her in the field thrashing around. Her udder was not overly enlarged at that stage but it was producing white milk. Day 340 came and went with the udder still not enlarging much more one side larger than the other going up and down with turnout. The white spots were there also. She was miserable, pawing , pacing, not wanting to be out. Day 350 i was begining to doubt she was even still in foal as she wasn't much different size wise, Irish draught. Day 356 udder enlarged massivley and stayed up, what i thought was big before was not compared to this size. Day 357 wax on one teat like brown sugar, day 358 she was down in her box during the day (never does this) Day 359 am, dripping milk, spent the day pacing up and down fence line. Came in at 7pm sweated, boxwalked, milk squirting out at this stage foaled at 11.45pm. In the end her signs were text book. Another mare i had foaled last year and she did not wax or drip but her udder too was massive and unmistakable as very close when she foaled. I would take udder size as my guide based on these mares it changed so much in the end. ID mares foal was tiny and thin explaining her unchanged shape but is super now at just turned one. I know it is an exhausing, worrying time, hang on in there you will forget all your tiredness as soon as baby is here. Good luck and keep us updated, hope this helps.


----------



## Whizz105 (17 July 2010)

mellissa said:



			Hello there,

After a very long emotional (!) pregnancy, my mare's hindquarters started slackening four weeks on monday, teats have dropped and her lady parts appear to be going a bit redder.   Her 'milk' is amber, and losing saltiness.  She had wax like droplets two weeks ago but they have not re appeared. 

She is a 13 yr maiden now at day 323, with awful odema under her stomach from girth to udder- this is pitting.  She is massive, and the foal movement last night was excessive- but mainly in the lower abdomen not up by her hip so i assume it has not turned?  She does not look as round, but all internet pics i see of the v shape are worse than she is.  Do maidens go that pointy?

This morning her teats look darker with loads of tiny white spots all over. Her bag reduced slightly after being out for the day- does this mean she is still far away?

Please help i am shattered!  I work full time and dont want to keep un necessarily going to yard a 2 am! 

In your experience, do maidens show the normal signs? 

Thank you x
		
Click to expand...

I feel for you!!! but every maiden can be different, we may read the textbooks but they don't!!

Does she seem ok in herself? when she lays down does she look at belly at all? 

From your description it does sound like it could be anytime or 2 weeks! 
keep an eye on the milk, if it starts dripping, try and collect and stick around. 

can you take time off work or have someone do shifts with you?


----------



## mellissa (18 July 2010)

Hello thank you for replying.  Goodness, i really hope she does not go much longer- i am shattered!

She developed boobs at 245 days, and was put on the regimen of 24 ml regumate and 1.2 sachets equitrim since then (£1300) vet bill insurance would not cover- ouch! Therefore suspected placentitis, hence my concern over her going too early. 

She is well in herself, but i cannot take any more holiday from work- took the previous week As i was convinced she would go! Getting married in october i only have 20 days to take so its all gone! 

The spots are new so i hoped something was going on.  I am horrifically paranoid about a red bag, so really wanted to be there.  She would have gone to a stud but after the scare with her boobs- and she had clear fluid at 245 days, we decided not to stress her and leave her here. 


Stressing me though!! Xxx


----------



## Simsar (18 July 2010)

Hey M, our maiden went text book, she has had some changeable days but you could tell yesterday afternoon that it was imminent, she stopped eating and draughts just don't do that LOL.  Good luck it is worth it in the end. x  Keep us posted.  Ps who is the stallion on your profile??


----------



## mellissa (18 July 2010)

Hi Simsar, many congrats again! I think appetite will def be indicator like you said- sheeven tries to eat while sedated!  She is a right pig . 

The horse in sig- sorry i try to delete is as its so big, is not a stallion but my beloved jumping horse who i have had for seven years. He sadly developed Atrial fibrillation, and has been demoted from big tracks, but still continues to enjoy going to shows and jumping small opens and amateur classes.  It is his half sister in foal.  Thanks for asking.

Enjoy your sleep now baby's here! X


----------



## Simsar (18 July 2010)

Thank you again, Love the jumping horse he looks very nice.  We need to see to see pics of your mare. xx

Ps going to bed now, thanks again for comments.


----------



## holiday (19 July 2010)

From what you say, I wouldnt think she would be much longer, however you can never tell.  I know its tiring but hang in there and watch her like a hawk!!!  Youll forget all about being so tired once your baby is here  xxxxx


----------



## Ladylina83 (20 July 2010)

My 17 year old maiden mare foaled last monday night yet she wasn't due til this Thursday. She bagged up 5 weeks previous and had sugar like wax for 10 days previous on the Friday I was sure it was on its way as there was some milk streaming but bt Sat morning she was back to normal again and it was a false alarm - I'd just chilled out again by Monday night and it was my BF's birthday so had been to the pub in the village for tea on the way home I bobbed my head up the field and there she was lay down sweating grumbling and looking at her tum ! 11.45 we had a healthy little colt ! She didn't need my help at all


----------



## mellissa (20 July 2010)

Hi Ladylina- wow that is lovely for you!

Her "waxing" was tiny sugary droplets too- not like the stalagtites I have heard about- it was also weeks ago now.

She is only 326 days today, but after the scares the fear was that she would go too early.  That is not the case now, so I should be thankful.

It is funny, there have been days when I am convinced- then it all seems to shrivel up again!  Her boobs do not seem to be progressing- at night they are still softer.  Reading responses I should imagine they will swell pretty rapidly when the time comes.

Will keep you posted X


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 July 2010)

I lost count of the times people said "when its coming you'll know !"

There is quite a change in them when you see it and it does go from suger to a more stodge looking substance thats what we go on the Friday. 

It took me a little while to get him to feed - she's quite ticklish so I had to get her milk flowing ! 

Good luck


----------



## mellissa (21 July 2010)

Thanks ladylina, i keep saying that to myself!  I will know!

Her bag has moved a bit tonight- the deep crease moving forward now.  She is not remotely stress though.  I saw the foal kick higher today- at her side not under the belly so hopefully on the move. 

Honeybee's mare due same day so that has given me hope.

Lots of pictures of babies on the stallions facebook- making me very broody!

I hope over the weekend now xx


----------

